# New Team In the BAY AREA



## JnMda1Nonly (Feb 23, 2004)

Hi Nissan Members,
I just wanted to let some or all of you know that I have started my own crew, my goal is to expand and take the import culture to it's limits with my crew. If you have some time please check us out at Team Extant . Yes we are looking for members, if you are interested in joining then you're welcome to come to our first OPEN MEET this saturday at Emeryville. E-Mail me if you would like to attend. Thank you for taking the time to read this thread and hopefully you will hear about us more in the future. 
*Check out a NEW FORUM SITE at ACI Culture* (click FORUM).

- Jeff


----------



## JnMda1Nonly (Feb 23, 2004)

JnMda1Nonly said:


> Hi Nissan Members,
> I just wanted to let some or all of you know that I have started my own crew, my goal is to expand and take the import culture to it's limits with my crew. If you have some time please check us out at Team Extant . Yes we are looking for members, if you are interested in joining then you're welcome to come to our first OPEN MEET this saturday at Emeryville. E-Mail me if you would like to attend. Thank you for taking the time to read this thread and hopefully you will hear about us more in the future.
> *Check out a NEW FORUM SITE at ACI Culture* (click FORUM).
> 
> - Jeff



The meet as been changed to the 24th of this month and it's official. Those of you that want to join or hang out with us. E-mail me so we know how many people we're expecting and give you full info on where the meet will take place. 

jeff


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Sweetie these are Hondas... This is a NISSAN forum....


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

JnMda1Nonly said:


> Hi Nissan Members,
> I just wanted to let some or all of you know that I have started my own crew, my goal is to expand and take the import culture to it's limits with my crew. If you have some time please check us out at Team Extant . Yes we are looking for members, if you are interested in joining then you're welcome to come to our first OPEN MEET this saturday at Emeryville. E-Mail me if you would like to attend. Thank you for taking the time to read this thread and hopefully you will hear about us more in the future.
> *Check out a NEW FORUM SITE at ACI Culture* (click FORUM).
> 
> - Jeff


 am letting everyone know that i created Team Extant 2 to rival this other team. as everyone knows, the number 2 is of more value than 1, which the other team is. :loser:


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

As what PoisonIV has said, You realize you are on a NISSAN board, and have three Hondahs in your crew so far? Anyways... What are your plans as a team? Where are you going with it? Long term? Short term? Organized? Not? Also what does "Extant" mean. Why that name in particular? Just curious is all. Have a great day.


----------

